# Gambler 2020



## Premium_Biker (12. Dezember 2019)

Hallo, in diesem Thema könnte man ja mal Fragen, Antworten, Erfahrungen etc. Zum „neuen“ Gambler zusammen tragen.

An das verehrte Scott Support Team:
Gibt es ein paar Dokumente bezüglich Einbaumaßen, Federwegs Kennlinien, empfohlenen Drehmomenten, Fahrwerks Setup Empfehlungen etc.?

Lg


----------



## kurbelkalle (17. Januar 2020)

Möchte das neue Gambler gerne mit 27,5 Laufrädern fahren. Könnte es ein Drama geben wenn ich die Laufräder mit 2.4er Breite Reifen bestücke? Habe ich das richtig gelesen auf der Scott Homepage, das bei 27,5 ab 2.5 Breite als Empfehlung steht? Die paar Mm Unterschied sollten doch gehen oder? Peace


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurbelkalle (17. Januar 2020)

Ach übrigens: Erster!


----------



## Premium_Biker (17. Januar 2020)

Hi,
Ich habe das Rad seit einer Woche zu Hause 
Kann nachher mal schauen, ob es irgendwo eng werden könnte, aber eigentlich sollte es da doch keine Probleme geben.

bei mir steht noch die erste Ausfahrt auf dem Programm, vom ersten sitzfeeling fühlt sich der Dämpfer mit 500er Feder für meine 80kg etwas zu hart an. Ich werde mir eine 450er besorgen.


----------



## kurbelkalle (17. Januar 2020)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch. Dachte die Bude kommt erst im Mai auf dem Markt. Fährst du es 29"?


----------



## Premium_Biker (17. Januar 2020)

Danke! Mega schön das bike 

Also so wie ich das beurteile wirst du bei 27,5“ null Probleme mit reifenfreiheit haben.
Meins ist mit 29“ 2,5“ Maxxis Assegai WT aufgebaut...
Kettenstrebe auf kurze Einstellung. (Fotos)

ganz interessant finde ich den Bremsadapter hinten. 200 mm Bremsscheiben only. Kleiner geht nicht


----------



## kurbelkalle (17. Januar 2020)

Wollte kleinere Laufräder verbauen, 27,5. Scott sagt das geht allerdings ist minimum 2,5 Reifen Breite/Höhe. Würde aber gerne schmalere Schlappen verbauen, 2,4er. Kann ja sein das dann das Tretlager zu tief kommt. Obwohl die paar Millimeter? Das ist meine Frage.


----------



## kurbelkalle (17. Januar 2020)

Das sieht recht knapp aus mit der Reifen Freiheit mim 29" Laufräder aber passt


----------



## Premium_Biker (17. Januar 2020)

Wie oben schon steht kurze kettenstreben Einstellung. Geht noch 15 mm weiter nach hinten.

denke der Unterschied zwischen 2,5 und 2,4 wird sich bei dir nicht bemerkbar machen was die tretlagerhöhe an geht.
Zum bike werden übrigens zusätzliche lagerschalen für den Steuersatz geliefert! +/- 1°


----------



## kurbelkalle (17. Januar 2020)

Hör bitte auf, kanns nicht mehr erwarten. Wie kommt es das du das Bike jetzt schon hast? Das soll ja erst im Mai verfügbar sein, laut Scott


----------



## Premium_Biker (18. Januar 2020)

Hatte halt Glück und habe einen Händler gefunden, der mir sofortige Lieferung anbieten konnte 
Denke die hatten sofort ihre pre-Order draußen als es vorgestellt wurde...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dazed_confused (17. Februar 2020)

Mahlzeit! Das neue Gambler steht auf meiner Wunschliste relativ weit oben. Ich hab mir mal die Zutatenliste des Rades angeschaut, da ist mir unter Anderem aufgefallen, das der Dämpfer die Maße 225 x 75 hat.
Nach einer ersten Recherche hab ich in den gängigen Onlineshops mit diesen Maßen keine oder nur wenige Dämpfer gefunden, woraus ich schließe, das es eine Sonderanfertigung sein könnte, wie es für Specialized mal üblich war, und sich die Suche nach einem Ersatzdämpfer schwierig gestalten könnte

Weiß Jemand was Näheres dazu?


----------



## Premium_Biker (18. Februar 2020)

Hi, der Dämpfer hat eine Trunnion-Mount Aufnahme.
Dadurch verkürzt sich die Einbaulänge um 25mm ggü. der Standard Ausführung mit 250mm.

es ist keine Sonderanfertigung, nur ein noch junger- und unakzeptierter Standard. „Was der Bauer nicht kennt frisst er nicht“


----------



## dazed_confused (21. Februar 2020)

Premium_Biker schrieb:


> Hi, der Dämpfer hat eine Trunnion-Mount Aufnahme.
> Dadurch verkürzt sich die Einbaulänge um 25mm ggü. der Standard Ausführung mit 250mm.
> 
> es ist keine Sonderanfertigung, nur ein noch junger- und unakzeptierter Standard. „Was der Bauer nicht kennt frisst er nicht“


Danke für die Antwort!
Trunnion bezieht sich auf die Aufnahme, ich kann also Dämpfer mit 250x75 einbauen?
Ich hab mich lang nicht mehr mit solchen Themen befasst, daher die vielleicht blöden Fragen


----------



## Premium_Biker (22. Februar 2020)

Kannst du nicht.
Der Dämpfer muss 225mm Einbaulänge haben und den Zusatz Trunnion Mount.
Hierbei werden die Schrauben zur Dämpferbefestigung auf der Seite des Ausgleichsbehälters direkt in den Dämpferkörper geschraubt; eine Schraube von links und eine von rechts.
Das klassische Dämpferauge hat man nur auf der Seite der Kolbenstange.


----------



## Paddyfr (25. Februar 2020)

Es ist keine Spezialanfertigung, nur ist das Einbaumaß noch relativ neu.

Viele Dämpfer im Aftermarket gibt es nicht in allen Varianten (Einbaulänge und Hub) zu kaufen. Ist aber kein Problem, denn die meisten lassen sich durch den Herstellerservice oder Suspension Service Centers umbauen.

Aktuell gibt es aber schon ein paar Dämpfer, die folgenden konnte auf den Herstellerwebsites finden:

Cane Creek DB Air CS
Cane Creek DB Coil CS
DVO Jade
FOX DHX2
Marzocchi Bomber CR
Öhlins TTX22M
RokcShox Super Deluxe Coil Select
RockShox Super Deluxe Ultimate DH
RockShox Super Deluxe Coil Ultimate DH

Und hier noch ein paar Infos zum Trunnion Mount:








						Metric Dämpfer: Hintergründe und Infos zu den neuen Längen
					

Zusammen mit einigen anderen Suspension-Herstellern wird RockShox neue Einbaulängen, Hübe und Hardware-Maße auf den Markt bringen.




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## dazed_confused (1. März 2020)

Vielen Dank für die Info!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Premium_Biker (15. März 2020)

Ich möchte gerne meinen ersten Erfahrungsbericht mit euch teilen:
Zu mir; 1,80m / 81kg Nackt
Getestet in San Remo
Größe L / 29“ Setup
Dämpfer in Low Position und in der „linearen“ Einstellung, die trotzdem genügend Progression bietet.
Habe die Dämpferfeder nach dem ersten Tag von 500x3,25 auf 450x3,25 umgebaut und bin sehr zufrieden mit der Performance!
Auch Die Kettenstrebe habe ich auf die lange Einstellung geändert, so fühlt sich das Rad extrem ausgeglichen an.
Achtung: die kleine Sicherungsschraube an der Steckachse, die zur Befestigung des Schaltauges dient soll mit Maximal 1,5nm angezogen werden!
Die ist aus Alu und bei mir leider sofort abgebrochen. Ich werde berichten ob und zu welchem Preis man sie direkt über Scott nachordern kann.

Die Geometriefühlt sich sehr ausgewogen an! Das Rad bleibt in jeder Situation Stabil.
Da ich meine Kurventechnik noch an das Rad anpassen muss kann ich hierzu nicht all zu viel sagen aber es fühlt sich danach an, als wenn mehr fahrerische Arbeit erforderlich ist um es kräftig durch eine Kurve zu drücken.
Zum Thema verhalten bei Sprüngen und in der Luft kann ich mich nur auf die kleinen Hopser in San Remo beziehen, hier macht es eine solide und ausgewogene Figur.
Das Vr lässt sich gut hochziehen. Auch in der Langen Kettenstreben Einstellung kann man es gut über Hindernisse heben oder das komplette bike in den Manual ziehen.

mich erfreut das Rad extrem und ich freue mich auf die nächsten Ausfahrten


----------



## Nihil_Bastor (15. März 2020)

Premium_Biker schrieb:


> Ich möchte gerne meinen ersten Erfahrungsbericht mit euch teilen:
> Zu mir; 1,80m / 81kg Nackt
> Getestet in San Remo
> Größe L / 29“ Setup
> ...



Bist du gerade in Italien Oder ist das schon länger her ? Sind die Grenzen da nicht dicht?


----------



## Premium_Biker (15. März 2020)

Nihil_Bastor schrieb:


> Bist du gerade in Italien Oder ist das schon länger her ? Sind die Grenzen da nicht dicht?



Ich war vor kurzem da. Unseren Urlaub haben wir vorzeitig beendet, da die Shuttle Unternehmen auf Grund der Ausnahmesituation nicht mehr fahren durften.
Aktuell betreibe ich selbst Quarantäne. Daher die Zeit für den ausführlichen Beitrag 
Lg


----------



## Nihil_Bastor (15. März 2020)

Oh Mann. Verrückte Zeiten....
Die Shuttleunternehmen werden da jetzt ja auch zu kämpfen haben...

Du hast das 920 Oder?
Was sagst du zu den Bremsen?


----------



## Nihil_Bastor (15. März 2020)

Gute Besserung falls du Symptome hast.


----------



## Premium_Biker (16. März 2020)

Nihil_Bastor schrieb:


> Oh Mann. Verrückte Zeiten....
> Die Shuttleunternehmen werden da jetzt ja auch zu kämpfen haben...
> 
> Du hast das 920 Oder?
> Was sagst du zu den Bremsen?



Absolut!
die Shuttle Unternehmen können Insolvenz anmelden...

ja ich habe das 920;
Die Bremsen habe ich vor der 1. Fahrt gegen MT5 getauscht. Werde mittelfristig am Vr wohl auf eine 220mm Bremsscheibe gehen, weil die großen Laufräder schon mehr schieben.


----------



## Downhillsocke (27. März 2020)

Leider gibt es ja nur das teure 900 tuned als Frameset. Zum 910, 920 und 930 wollen sie keinen Rahmen einzeln anbieten. Das 920 wäre auch mein aktueller Favorit. So wirds wohl doch was anderes werden (müssen).


----------



## Lane6Riders (11. Mai 2020)

Das Gambler 2020 ist die neuste Waffe im Hause Lane 6 Riders ?


----------



## Premium_Biker (12. Mai 2020)

Dirtmaster2012 schrieb:


> Das Gambler 2020 ist die neuste Waffe im Hause Lane 6 Riders ?



nice! Macht absolut Bock das Rad!

was für eine Dämpferfeder habt ihr da benutzt?


----------



## Lane6Riders (12. Mai 2020)

Premium_Biker schrieb:


> nice! Macht absolut Bock das Rad!
> 
> was für eine Dämpferfeder habt ihr da benutzt?



Sprindex heißt die Firma


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MeisterSplinter (14. Juni 2020)

Hat jemand von Euch ein Handbuch für 2020??


----------



## Paddyfr (14. Juni 2020)

MeisterSplinter schrieb:


> Hat jemand von Euch ein Handbuch für 2020??


Schreib mir eine PN —> sende ich dir.


----------



## hele (15. Juni 2020)

Habe auch lange nach den Manuals gesucht, hier sind sie zu finden:





__





						Bike Manuals | SCOTT Bike
					






					celum.ssg-service.com


----------



## Nihil_Bastor (8. August 2020)

Moin Leute  
An die Gambler-Besitzer: Welche Rahmengröße würdet ihr bei 1,88 und SL 90 cm empfehlen?
Laut Größenfinder liege ich ganz knapp bei XL-...bin mir aber nicht sicher ob mir der Radstand und Reach nicht zu groß bei XL...und 460Reach bei L zu klein ist ?! ?
Kann leider beim Händler wenn dann nur ein L Probesitzen aber dachte mir ich frage mal hier in die Runde nach euren Meinungen.
Danke !


----------



## Premium_Biker (11. August 2020)

Nihil_Bastor schrieb:


> Moin Leute
> An die Gambler-Besitzer: Welche Rahmengröße würdet ihr bei 1,88 und SL 90 cm empfehlen?
> Laut Größenfinder liege ich ganz knapp bei XL-...bin mir aber nicht sicher ob mir der Radstand und Reach nicht zu groß bei XL...und 460Reach bei L zu klein ist ?! ?
> Kann leider beim Händler wenn dann nur ein L Probesitzen aber dachte mir ich frage mal hier in die Runde nach euren Meinungen.
> Danke !



Hi,
Ich fahre es in Größe L mit langem Radstand.
Bin selbst 1,80m glatt. Fühle mich sehr wohl. Rad fühlt sich immer noch verspielt an.
Würde bei deiner Körpergröße wahrscheinlichst zur XL greifen.
Aber es kommt j auch darauf an was du machen möchtest. Racing, dann das größere. Eher freeriderisch dann das kleinere.
Lg


----------



## Nihil_Bastor (11. August 2020)

Premium_Biker schrieb:


> Hi,
> Ich fahre es in Größe L mit langem Radstand.
> Bin selbst 1,80m glatt. Fühle mich sehr wohl. Rad fühlt sich immer noch verspielt an.
> Würde bei deiner Körpergröße wahrscheinlichst zur XL greifen.
> ...



Danke für die Antwort. 
Bin hin und hergerissen... überlege auch eher XL ...man könnte ja vllt durch einen kürzeren Vorbau den reach verringern... 
Werde in den nächsten Wochen mal zwei Räder mit ähnlichem Radstand wie das L und XL fahren und diese Erfahrungen mit in die Entscheidungsfindung nehmen. Wenn auch andere Räder ...vllt hilft es ja . Und dann mal das Gambler in L probesitzen.


----------



## Nihil_Bastor (13. August 2020)

Premium_Biker schrieb:


> Hi,
> Ich fahre es in Größe L mit langem Radstand.
> Bin selbst 1,80m glatt. Fühle mich sehr wohl. Rad fühlt sich immer noch verspielt an.
> Würde bei deiner Körpergröße wahrscheinlichst zur XL greifen.
> ...



Kannst du mir mal erklären inwieweit man den Radstand verändern kann ? Du schreibst du fährst mit langem Radstand ? Bezieht sich das auf die kettenstrebenlänge?
Finde auf der Seite von Scott leider kein Manual und die Beschreibung bzgl der Verstellbarkeit ist ja dürftig.
Danke!


----------



## Premium_Biker (19. August 2020)

Nihil_Bastor schrieb:


> Kannst du mir mal erklären inwieweit man den Radstand verändern kann ? Du schreibst du fährst mit langem Radstand ? Bezieht sich das auf die kettenstrebenlänge?
> Finde auf der Seite von Scott leider kein Manual und die Beschreibung bzgl der Verstellbarkeit ist ja dürftig.
> Danke!



Korrekt erfasst hast du das. Es gehtum die Kettenstrebe. Da kann man 15mm? mehr raus holen. Habs nicht genau gemessen, aber so fühlt es sich für mich ausgewogener an.
Ein Manual gibt es zum Download auf der Homepage von Scott, wurde hier im Thema auch schon einmal verlinkt.


----------



## Premium_Biker (15. Oktober 2020)

Mal wieder Hallo beisammen,
hat jemand die Maße der Naben (Formula DHL 92; Formula DHG 157) zur Hand? Würde mir gerne andere Felgen einspeichen und die entsprechenden Speichenlängen berechnen.
Lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurbelkalle (15. Oktober 2020)

Premium_Biker schrieb:


> Mal wieder Hallo beisammen,
> hat jemand die Maße der Naben (Formula DHL 92; Formula DHG 157) zur Hand? Würde mir gerne andere Felgen einspeichen und die entsprechenden Speichenlängen berechnen.
> Lg


Wenn es schon beim Messen der Nabe hapert... Geh in den Fachhandel, die können auch einspeichen und zentrieren


----------



## Premium_Biker (16. Oktober 2020)

kurbelkalle schrieb:


> Wenn es schon beim Messen der Nabe hapert... Geh in den Fachhandel, die können auch einspeichen und zentrieren



Danke sehr für deinen umfassend aufschlussreichen Beitrag zu meiner Fragestellung.
Es hätte ja sein können, dass sich mit dem Thema bereits jemand beschäftigt hat.

Nun habe ich mich dessen selbst angenommen und möchte es für die Nachwelt gerne festhalten.
Bitteschön.

Formula DHL- 92:
Lk links: 57
Lk rechts: 57
Distanz zur Mitte links: 29
Distanz zur Mitte rechts: 39

Formula DHG- 157:
Lk links: 58
Lk rechts: 58
Distanz zur Mitte links: 36,5
Distanz zur Mitte rechts: 29,5

Die Originalen Speichenlängen sind:
Vr links 290
Vr rechts 291

Hr links 291
Hr rechts: 290

Die originale Felge ist die Alexrims MD 30:
29″, 622X30
605g
ERD: 596.6mm (Herstellerangaben)
Außerdem laut Hersteller eine MTB/ Trekking Felge: https://alexrims.com/products/md30/


----------



## Nihil_Bastor (26. Oktober 2020)




----------



## Premium_Biker (26. Oktober 2020)

Die Farbe ist ne macht! Viel Spaß damit und allzeit gute Fahrt


----------



## Nihil_Bastor (26. Oktober 2020)

Premium_Biker schrieb:


> Die Farbe ist ne macht! Viel Spaß damit und allzeit gute Fahrt


Es kommt noch invisiframe drauf. Ich hoffe  dann ist es auch noch so schön 
Vielen Dank.  Ebenfalls gute Fahrt


----------



## Friedl77 (15. Juni 2021)

Guten Tag die Damen und Herren!

Meine Frau hat seit ein paar Wochen auch ein 920 aus 2020, neu über einen Scott Vertragshändler (Tirol) online bestellt. Geile Kiste soweit, auch wenn es bei Scott etwas mühsam ist Infos zu finden, wie man es zB bei YT oder Commencal gewohnt ist.

Gleich beim 1. mal fahren war der Steuersatz locker. Von einem fertig zusammengebauten Rad bin ich sowas erstmal nicht gewohnt. Ist ja kein Problem, baue schließlich seit 30 Jahren meine Bikes selber zusammen. Dachte ich. Nach einem weiteren Tag fahren, knarzt der Steuersatz, als wäre das Teil 100 Jahre alt. Also nochmal nachgestellt. Knarzen geht aber nicht weg. Jetzt komplett zerlegt und grundgereinigt, reinraummässige Zustände hergestellt, wieder zusammengebaut, knarzt noch immer.

Scott verweigert leider konsequent Auskunft, es kommt immer nur der blöde Spruch, dass man zu einem Vertragspartner schauen soll. In Wien und Umgebung habe ich aber leider nur Shops auf Walmart Niveau (Intersport & Co), was sollen mir die weiterhelfen? 

Wie schaut´s bei Euch aus, hat jemand was ähnliches am Start?

lg
Friedl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grumposaur (23. April 2022)

Premium_Biker schrieb:


> Ich möchte gerne meinen ersten Erfahrungsbericht mit euch teilen:
> Zu mir; 1,80m / 81kg Nackt
> Getestet in San Remo
> Größe L / 29“ Setup
> ...


hallo,

Ich überlege mich ein 2022 910 zu kaufen. Was ist dein Langzeitbewertung zu Gambler? Wie lange halten die original laufradset mit MD30 felgen?

TIA

@Friedl77 : hat das Problem sich gelöst?


----------



## Grumposaur (20. Mai 2022)

Was ist das drehmoment von der hinteraschse? (Gambler 910).


----------



## flip_4 (11. Juli 2022)

Will mir eventuell ein Gambler holen. 
Bin mir wegen der Größe noch unsicher ob ich M oder L nehmen soll.
Bin ca 175 groß und fahre im Moment das aktuelle Tues 27,5 in L
Welche größe würdet ihr empfehlen? Tendiere eher zu L


----------



## Friedl77 (11. Juli 2022)

Meine Frau ist 171 und fährt das M als Mullet. Passt perfekt für sie, wenn Du aber bissl größer bist, und mehr in Richtung Speed unterwegs bist, dann nimm das L.


----------



## Grumposaur (11. Juli 2022)

Ich bin von 2017 Tues CF in L nach L Gambler gewechselt. Weil die Stack auch mehr ist, ist es großer als nur die schritt in Reach (+10mm), aber ich tendiere nach ein reach adjust headset.  (+6mm)
Ich bin 182cm, aber SL 90cm, so mein Rucken ist ziemlich kurz.

Ein M ist kurzer im Vergleich zu L Tues. Ich wurde L wahlen und dann kann man immer noch ein bisschen kurzer mit ein reach adjust set.
Vergleich von Geo: https://www.bike-stats.de/geometrie_vergleich?Bike1=YT Industries_Tues 27.5"_2022_L&Bike2=Scott_Gambler_2022_L


----------



## flip_4 (14. Juli 2022)

Kennt jemand das Rahmengewicht vom Alu Rahmen?


----------



## tomtom1986 (24. Juli 2022)

Ich probier mal hier weiter. Will nen neuen Steuersatz für mein Gambler 2020 kaufen. Da sollte ja lt. meinen recherchen ein:

Cane Creek 40.ZS49 Conversion Complete Reduzier-Steuersatz 1.5 auf 1 1/8 Zoll - ZS49/28.6 | ZS49/30

passen. Jetz bin ich aber nicht sicher welchen Gabelkonus ich mir da besorgen muss. Von Cane Creek gibts da nur den 52/30 oder den 41/30 bin nicht sicher was der richtige für den Steuersatz wäre.​


----------



## Grumposaur (24. Juli 2022)

tomtom1986 schrieb:


> Ich probier mal hier weiter. Will nen neuen Steuersatz für mein Gambler 2020 kaufen. Da sollte ja lt. meinen recherchen ein:
> 
> Cane Creek 40.ZS49 Conversion Complete Reduzier-Steuersatz 1.5 auf 1 1/8 Zoll - ZS49/28.6 | ZS49/30​​passen. Jetz bin ich aber nicht sicher welchen Gabelkonus ich mir da besorgen muss. Von Cane Creek gibts da nur den 52/30 oder den 41/30 bin nicht sicher was der richtige für den Steuersatz wäre.​


Die Gabelkonus ist ja im set behalten: https://r2-bike.com/CANE-CREEK-headset-40ZS49-286-ZS49-30-Conversion-1-1-8  (sehe links auf wage)


----------



## tomtom1986 (25. Juli 2022)

Grumposaur schrieb:


> Die Gabelkonus ist ja im set behalten: https://r2-bike.com/CANE-CREEK-headset-40ZS49-286-ZS49-30-Conversion-1-1-8  (sehe links auf wage)


Ohh ja stimmt. Hab den bei bike24 gefunden da war so ein Bild nicht dabei. Aber Danke für die Info.


----------

